# Ful hydration pack from Costco?



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

What do you guys think? I needed something with more room, and I fiqured I couldn't go wrong for $25. The bladder sucks, so I just put in my CB bladder. I haven't used it yet but it has a lot of pockets and I think it will work good.


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

do you have a link? or more details?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Not sure if it's the same brand but I bought a few from Costco for $20 it works pretty well bunch of pockets and zips. You are right the bladder sucks it gave up a few months. Other than that it's a solid pack with decent room for storage and helmet especially for the price.

I still use it every now and then, when I take some new riders out I let them use the pack.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Xtyling said:


> do you have a link? or more details?


Try google. It has like two big compatments, another place for the bladder, some small ones and it has a zipper that goes all the way around to make it expandable, and it has some padding along the back.


----------



## fastzcars (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought that same hydroback last week and it works alright, just have to bite down on the mouth piece a little harder than im used to with my old pack!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mine look like this I have 2 blue and green it's High Sierra. The bite valve worked well for a while then it start leaking I don't care about getting wet on the ride but no more water:madman:

http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=330288
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?112330-Costco-Find-Hydration-Pack


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mines different. I'll be using my CB bladder, hose and valve.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

After just purchasing it recently and one ride, it is very limited. You need to twist the valve to open it, then bite, so you have to use two hands and I don't really have the balance to go handless offroad and pull that off. This means most will have to stop to take a sip. Also the hose just jumps all the over place.

This purchase did teach me the benefits of a hydration pak, as I was using a mere 24oz water bottle before and going dehydrated. I am handing it down to my brother who hardly rides, and getting a hopefully much superior Osprey Raptor 6 for $47(with member discount, tax, instore pickup) from REI-outlet.com.


----------



## azspray (Mar 24, 2010)

I have two of the FUL hydration packs and replaced the bite valves with camelbak big bite valves and they work great.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I've used it for 4 rides now and I love this thing. Everytime I turn around I find a new place to put stuff. I can put my lunch, tools, tubes, keys, phone, camera and a full bag of water in and It doesn't feel heavy on my back. Who ever designed this, is a genious.


----------



## Restricted (Jun 11, 2011)

I just bought one at costco. Ledge brand. looks good. No more bottles for me. They also have a promotion for a free bladder. Just pay $5.95 for shipping.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

Azspray: Does the camelbak valve replace the annoying twist to open mechanism on the Ful?


----------



## azspray (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes it does, just run the tube/valve under hot water to soften it up and pull it off. I cut mine off and slide the new big bite valve over the tube. I have since put on the 90 degree valve that lets me shut off the flow. It works well. I purchased the valve and 90 degree fitting at REI.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

I picked one up a couple weeks ago. My old CamelBak Rocket just didn't hold much. The Ful pack has lots of capacity. Now I can carry my saw, an extra tube, food and the tools that wouldn't fit before.

I found a net to hold your helmet or other bulky items underneath the small pocket the other day.

The bladder hasn't given me any problems so far but that bite valve is terrible.


----------



## azspray (Mar 24, 2010)

I compare the bite valve to a cow udder


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

azspray said:


> I compare the bite valve to a cow udder


You spend a lot of time under cows? lol


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

icantdrive65 said:


> I picked one up a couple weeks ago. My old CamelBak Rocket just didn't hold much. The Ful pack has lots of capacity. Now I can carry my saw, an extra tube, food and the tools that wouldn't fit before.
> 
> I found a net to hold your helmet or other bulky items underneath the small pocket the other day.
> 
> The bladder hasn't given me any problems so far but that bite valve is terrible.


I found the net to. You can clip it twards the top of the pack to hold stuff. I'm surprised how you can fill the pack full of water and other stuff and it doesn't feel heavy on your back.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

At first, I expected it to be awkward and flop around a lot, but it has been very stable. The straps are well-made.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Here is a review, it pretty much says the same as we have said. For $25, I think I might pick up a spare one.
http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-gear/ful-cargo-hydration-pack-review/


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I've used it for 4 rides now and I love this thing. Everytime I turn around I find a new place to put stuff. I can put my lunch, tools, tubes, keys, phone, camera and a full bag of water in and It doesn't feel heavy on my back. Who ever designed this, is a genious.


I was waiting for you to update with how it worked out for you. Glad you like it...I'll be purchasing one for myself now. I just hope the straps adjust far enough for bigger dudes. Thanks for posting


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

FOAM said:


> I was waiting for you to update with how it worked out for you. Glad you like it...I'll be purchasing one for myself now. I just hope the straps adjust far enough for bigger dudes. Thanks for posting


I run the lower belt really lose, so it doesn't affect my breathing. I think you could not use the lower belt at all and the pack still would not move around.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally replaced the cheap stock bite valve that came with the Ful, to a Camelbak setup, everyone who has this pack should do the same, as it will enable you to actually drink while moving with just one hand. Before doing this, honestly I dehydrated myself alot since I did not want to fully stop to put two hands to open and close the subpar Ful valve. Really that is how bad their bite valve was, I am sure others let it effect their drinking habits similarily, to minimize stopping.

What I got was:
Camelbak Big Bite valve - $4.99
Camelbak Ergo Hydrolock - $5.99

I just pulled the old Ful bite valve system off and put these two on, it fits perfect. This Camelbak bite valve is great, when it is unlocked it almost never leaks, so I leave it unlocked most of a ride. Also I get much better water flow than with the old setup.


----------



## mongoosevpp (Dec 27, 2011)

*Hydration pack*

I am going to get one...Cant go wrong for that price.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

I didn't realize I have had this pack that long. Time for the 6+ month review.

It has been flawless. I have had no problems. All zippers are still in good shape. No leaking from the bladder. The bite valve didn't let much water flow at first, so I opened the slit up some more with an X-acto knife.

This is how you operate the bite valve with one hand.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

@icantdrive65:
I still have my bite valve saved and tried to open it with one hand, but could only move it a few mm like that. You need two hands to twist it open fully. Maybe since you opened the slit more, a few mm is enough. 

Anyway, the stock bite valve sucks not matter what compared to competitors and I would advise anyone to replace it for $10-12 bucks if they actually use it regularly.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

all those pockets....after reading some of the bathroom emergency stories, seems it will hold babywipes well.


----------



## gareman (Feb 3, 2012)

*Ful from Costco*

bought one for my gf, she loves it more than her CB, although she also used the bladder from her CB, so I think the price is right, if you have a bladder.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

I just bought the High Sierra 14L from Costco for about $25. They must have changed the bite valve because this is nothing like was described in this thread, or maybe it's a different pack. I fully expected to replace the bite valve based upon this thread but upon inspection this valve seems fine. It is a 90 degree bend and you just bite on it to get the water, decent flow and no goofy two hand nonsense. Time will tell on longevity of the bite valve but this seems like a decent pack. The storage is pretty good, that was what I bought it for (figuring I could replace the bladder if I wanted to). Now I can put a jacket, phone, tools, tube, food, camera, whatever and it feels pretty comfortable. It has that helmet net which I like because I can just put the helmet in the net and have one thing to grab out of the car when I get home.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I had a bite valve fail on a hot day, a couple hours out. So now, I always carry an extra valve.


----------



## lifanus (Jan 28, 2012)

Check out these packs, better made and with the 20% off coupon if you are an REI member it's dirt cheap. I got CB the Capo pack with discount and free shipping it's like 46 bucks shipped to your door.

REI Outlet Hydration Packs with 10L or greater capacity


----------



## Mr.Fahrenheit (Mar 15, 2012)

I just bought a high sierra 14L from costco as well. Havent used it yet but for 25 bucks couldn't pass it up.


----------



## MitchD (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought the pack from Costco took it home and decided it just wasnt right for me,I got the camelBak cloudwalker from big5 for $59 and used a 20% coupon so I was at $48. To me the costco pak needed a right angle bite valve($10), a quick diconnect$6) and a chest strap($8.)$24 to make it the equivalant of the CamelBak.The new camelbak also has drying arms So for me $24 and $24 I have the price of a CamelBak.Type in Big5 discount on google,it is good for a single item

On sale now at Big5 for $49


----------



## kconrad (Mar 30, 2012)

Those work really well


----------



## Mr.Fahrenheit (Mar 15, 2012)

MitchD said:


> I bought the pack from Costco took it home and decided it just wasnt right for me,I got the camelBak cloudwalker from big5 for $59 and used a 20% coupon so I was at $48. To me the costco pak needed a right angle bite valve($10), a quick diconnect$6) and a chest strap($8.)$24 to make it the equivalant of the CamelBak.The new camelbak also has drying arms So for me $24 and $24 I have the price of a CamelBak.Type in Big5 discount on google,it is good for a single item
> 
> On sale now at Big5 for $49


The High Sierra 14L one i just got from costco has a right angle valve and a chest strap.....used it today and it worked great. 25BUCKS!


----------



## tjhspapa (Nov 29, 2010)

Like was mentioned before, be wary of the bite valves on the Costco High Sierra packs. I bought a set for the family to use on hikes last year. Out of 4 valves, 1 started leaking the first day. The others only lasted a few hikes, with my children's teeth cutting through the rubber on the valve.

I ended up buying some right angle bite valves with locks from pricepoint to replace them.

I saw those packs in Costco the other day and checked to see if they had changed the bite valve. It looks like the same one. It has a hard white plastic stopper in the center that depresses when you bite down on the clear, soft rubber coating, yes?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

To me this doesn't sound like the killer deal. Everybody is saying the bladder sucks and they are using a CB bladder. So the only way this would make sence is if you had a spare CB bladder hanging around. The last time I bought a CB bladder if I remember it was $30 so plus the $25 your at $55. Why not just buy a high quality CB bag and bladder and spend an extra $10 and be worry free.


----------



## Mr.Fahrenheit (Mar 15, 2012)

meh....not worried about it. ill cross that bridge when i come to it. ....


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Nine months with my Ful pack and no problems with the bladder or bite valve. All of the zippers are working well. It really shows very little wear, which is surprising considering the cost. In this case, I have to believe that the discount comes from the lack of a known brand label.

I notice that some locations are carrying the High Sierra pack. The bladder looks much cheaper than the Ful bladder.


----------

